# 1994 Nissan Bluebird SSS (U13) Modding



## Carlbond1982 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got a 1994 Nissan Bluebird SSS (U13) (BasiclyThe Nissan Altimas are rebadged as Bluebird SSS, outside of North America and use the ... Notes :, 4cyl; 2.4L; 146c.i., Parallel Flow Type. Part # :, CPWP38361 ...)

I was wondering anyone know what mods can be done to this car and where can i get the mod parts, i realy want to supe it up.
Thanks










Look a like to my car (Nissan Racing Sticker On windscreen)










Mine has Dragon seat covers, Gear stick and Gear glove Red,Black and silver.
Basicly better looking insideand out.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

ebay and your basic intake header exhuast but most importane the suspension


----------



## jackfrost (Feb 4, 2006)

*you should start with....*

i think you should start with a boost controller and a turbo timer, then go from there... 
this is what i would do if i had the sr20det....
if anyone knows anyting better i hope they speak up....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He is in Australia where the local U13 Bluebird SSS had only the KA24DE like ours. They have the low volume import SSS ATESSA with the SR20DET available.

To determine what you should do first, are you wanting to do a turbo or keep it normally-aspirated? What horsepower level are you wanting?
I know Jim Wolf Technology www.jimwolftechnology.com can probably help you out with a reflashed ECU and many engine parts.
Whiteline suspension www.whitline.com.au makes quite a good lineup for the suspension.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> He is in Australia where the local U13 Bluebird SSS had only the KA24DE like ours. They have the low volume import SSS ATESSA with the SR20DET available.
> 
> To determine what you should do first, are you wanting to do a turbo or keep it normally-aspirated? What horsepower level are you wanting?
> I know Jim Wolf Technology www.jimwolftechnology.com can probably help you out with a reflashed ECU and many engine parts.
> ...


x 2

eBay products don't have the R&D that JWT and other companies (Stillen and Hot Shot) have put in. eBay products suck. I would recommend Stillen for your headers and intake. Then JWT for electronics, turbo (if you get that far), valvetrain, internals, and other major engine components.


----------



## mznissan84 (Sep 17, 2007)

you could look on the internet


----------

